# New MagNatural products for the UK :)



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi 

I just wanted to show off some of the new products that are going on to my site over the next few days. Normally I wouldnt make a post like this but I think that because this will be the first time that these have been available for retail in the UK I think its worth a mention!

These first two products will be in stock tonight!

*Medium MagNatural Hides: *
These are fantastic! Same quality as the small ones, only about twice the size! They will be great for bigger bodied herps or for enclosures with pairs or groups in. I have limited stock on these and I have them in Earth and Rock colours.











*Large Ledges:* 
These Large Ledges are the daddy of the Pet-Tech MagNatural ledge range. These are massive and will a real feature in any terrarium set up. I have in stock the ones with the extra strong magnets, that are about 40% more powerful that the ones in the other MagNaturals. I have been wanting to hold stock on these for some time now!










I also have three different types of ground hide for terrestrial species that are currently still on their way to me. Once they arrive I will post details of them also!


:2thumb:


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh I should have said - for stock updates and information on new exciting products join our facebook page here or click the button in my sig.

I always post news there first!


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

OK the first of the new hides are on the site!

The Medium and Large ground hides.

I am really excited about these. They make fantastic hides as well as being great for ground dwelling herps to climb on. 

I have popped one of the large ones in with our Leo's already and they seem to love climbing on it.

Here are some pics:

Large Ground Hideaway:










Medium Ground Hideaway











I am going to get some better pics during the week. I am expecting the Earth coloured hideaways to arrive a little later in the week : victory:

The other thing about these is because they are so light it should be easy to incorporate them into fake background projects


----------

